# how to open nat port - zyxel wireles router



## leverpostei

I log on to Cod:MW2 on pc nad it says my na port is STRICT, i've tried several tutorials on youtube but no luck, it's still strict. And every topic i come across is always for xbox, is there a difference when it comes to open NAT on pc and xbox?

And finally, how do i open my NAT port? reply if you need more info...
(please don't explane super advanced, im a bit of a noob when with stuff like this)

Thanks


----------



## Jason09

Are you trying to play on the PC or Xbox? Also, can you post the exact model number of your Zyxel router?


----------



## leverpostei

I am playing on PC. 

My Zyxel Wireless Router model number is: Zyxel P-2602HWT-F3

Thanks


----------



## Jason09

Try opening the ports using this guide. However, since you are trying to play on a computer instead of an Xbox, the ports will need to be opened to your computer's static IP address.


----------



## leverpostei

ok. I've used this port forward site before. the only thing i can't find is my static ip. how do i find it? 
i am supposed to write ipconfig in cmd and look for... ? (for the static ip)


----------



## Lord Sirian

If you haven't set up your static IP address, you will need to do that first. Follow this link for a guide on setting up static IP.


----------



## leverpostei

I have set up a static ip and followed the guide Jason09 posted but no luck.... 
Cod mw2 is still saying my NAT type is STRICT.
Just to double check i've done it right... after i followed the static ip setup, where would i find the static ip? just to check i put the right ip into the guide.... 

Thanks


----------



## Jason09

The guide shows how to create a static IP in the Network center, and you enter it in the IP address blank when you open the ports in the router. Can you post a screenshot of the page where you forwarded in the router?


----------



## leverpostei

Im afraid i might have put the wrong ip in...
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=16joab4&s=6

Please tell me what did wrong

again, Thanks


----------



## Jason09

If the *10.0.0.139* IP address is the static IP you set, then you forwarded it correctly.
Do you have a modem connected to this Zyxel router? If so, what is the make and model of it?


----------



## leverpostei

My router is a "multimodem", router and a modem in one...


----------



## Jason09

Ok. Try downloading the PF port checker and check the status of the ports.


----------



## leverpostei

ok, ive tested the port checker program and it says it's not open (but that not my proble atm) 

I think i've got it BUT when i fill in the ports and stuff on my router and press APPLY, it says ERROR: INTERNAL ERROR... 

Is this a bug or something, because with this error i can not apply the new settings to my router...
thanks


----------



## Jason09

Reset the router to factory default settings.
Note: This will reset everything you have set in the router, including network keys (WEP, WPA etc.), time, filters etc, and restore the router completely to default settings. Take a paper clip, and push it in the reset button for 10-15 seconds. Then reconfigure network settings and try opening the ports again.


----------



## leverpostei

last time i reseted the router i have, everything messed up. i had to run the cd, but no luck. i eventually called support and they sent us an another router in return. Is this the _only_ way?


----------



## Jason09

Do you have another computer you could try opening the ports on?


----------



## leverpostei

i tried on my mom's pc but i figured out that when i put the port 28960 as start and end port, i get the error. When i put... lets say... 33 as start and end it works... so there has to be something with the port...

any ideas?


----------



## Jason09

You are using just one entry for that port, correct?


----------



## leverpostei

whats an entry? would you like me to take a Printscreen of what i have filled in and the error?


----------



## Jason09

Yes, that would be helpful. What I meant by "entry" is the number of places to enter in the ports.


----------



## leverpostei

Here is a pic of what i've set up.

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=14e431u&s=6


----------



## leverpostei

so any ideas on why i get this error when applying with the settings above?


----------



## Jason09

I do not know why it will not accept that port, but a factory default reset may clear that issue up. If you are on DSL, you may need to contact your ISP to found out the proper settings to get the modem/router connected back to the Internet.


----------

